# about reds



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

is it true that u don't have to wait for your reds to make a nest, just make one for them and they'll breed in that? plus, does breeding grasses work? they sell them at the store. help


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have not heard this before. But i highly doubt it would work. They need to find their own spot for the nest.

On he other hand you could encourege your P's to breed by giving them the ideal conditions to breed in.

breeding grass? I presume you are talking about water grass. Yes it is used by P's. The only problem being they will destroy the plant by biting it before they lay their eggs.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

the breeding grass they sale at the store are just plastic


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Making them a nest might encourage them to spawn there, or it may deter them. There is alot of trail and error involved, what works for you, might not work for me. Spawning material will often help though, fake spawning grass, maybe. Some have had success with coconut fiber, Active pulse, recommended using a mop head, cut down to an inch or two.

What ever works right









Good luck


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

yea i've heard about pome tree skin, will that also work?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

tree skin...


----------

